# How to overcome rain fade



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Cant have enough dishes.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

That is a serious TV watcher.
Looks like he is getting all the signals from everywhere that can be had from one place.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

That is one serious college football fan.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I want to know how many tvs he has.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If that guy is married, I'd love to meet his wife.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Now we have cat fade. Time to switch to cable :rolling:


----------

